# Os X Only Booting In Safe Boot Mode



## jgmartinez1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi I am having trouble with my iMac G5 rev. A for about a week now it has trouble booting up and freezes when it finally does boot.  I have ran disk utilities from start up disk and everything works there also ran hardware tests and again everything good.  The only thing that I can think of is that I loaded firefox browser and then decided to get rid of it.  I have very few 3rd party apps examples like Onyx, mactheripper, windows media player and small ones like that, anyways when I first try to boot up for the day the screen will stay black (but you can hear the computer working) then the screen will go bright grey and then fade into black again, after that it will go to a blue screen like it wants to boot and then freezes.  I will then have to hold the power button to turn off and repeat until I decide to just safe boot.  Safe boot works fine but I want to use all of OS x.  I have 1 gig of ram matched. when I finally get it to boot in normal mode and it doesn't freeze as soon as it goes to sleep mode it freezes.  This is the first mac that I have ever owned, but I know a little bit, so bare with me.


----------



## bobw (Jul 9, 2005)

Remove any Startup Items in the Accounts PreferencePane and see if it starts normally.


----------



## kostad (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Need help 

I have n o idea whats happening with my Mac ???? I get the same tthing starting up on my machine = you need to restart your computer ..... unless I boot in safe mode. I have done a full hardware test and all passes ??? 

What to do ? My machine has expired its warranty by 2 months 

Is this something that you are experiencing ? Have you had any luck 

Please heelp 

Kosta


----------



## bnewland (Jul 27, 2006)

I am having what I think are the same issues on my pb g4. I can run safe mode all day long, but as soon as I login to a regular session, *blammo*! There goes the video. I did remove an ATI Monitor program from the profile account prefs for the login, but it did not do anything productive.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=274273&goto=newpost


----------



## craigunderbrand (Oct 5, 2006)

Although this post is old someone may be in the same situation as me and didn't find any answers.

After a going a few pages back in Google I found this on the apple site:

http://www.apple.com/support/mac101/help/2/

The section on not booting up runs through a few fixes. I found deleting the contents of the sart up folders worked.


----------



## bnewland (Oct 7, 2006)

I took my PB to a fixitshop, and they tech'd it down to a video problem on the logic board, so there goes my problem being a software one. Goodluck to everyone else with similar errors.


----------

